# Old Turntable Parts



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

My parents have an older Bang and Olufsen Beogram RX2 turntable that has been collecting dust for some years now. I don't own any records, they have quite a collection though, but I want to be able to play some vinyl and I thought I might as well fix up this unit. It's missing the stylus/needle and we haven't a clue where to source a new one. I fired off an email to Bang and Olufsen's tech support so we'll see how that goes. My dad thinks there is a place in Montreal that has the replacement stylus/needle that we'd need. Internet searching has not been successful. I found one site but the price was 170 UK pounds.

Any suggestions?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Radio Shack (Source) has a few very basic cartridges for sale. 

Also, there is a shop over in Hamilton Ont I've not been to in a few years, that had a selection of styli and cartridges that were both NOS and new manufacture. http://www.nutechelectronics.com/ It is a very small niche market but there is product out there. If one of the Hamiltonians on the forum are near by NuTech on Parkdale they may be able to find out more maker/supplier info there on that (I'm not mobile any longer).


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

most music stores with a DJ section carry stylii these days. the ortofon are a sweet sounding brand overall (eliptical needles), that would go well with a nice B&O... the bigger issue is going to be whether or not the turntable is a belt driven model (if it is, you'll want to get some belts, and buy some extras if you do find them).


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I have no idea if it's belt driven but I would suppose so. The entire cartridge is gone and further research tells me that B&O used a proprietary cartridge design unique to its players. This means that at most online sites to replace the average cartridge might be $20, one for our model is $200.

For this price, I might as well buy a new one... do they even make turntables for the average consumer any more? Recommendations for a new one?

Somehow I feel like I should own some original LP's and be able to hear classic rock as it was meant to be heard.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh yea, Radio Shack (source) has one, USB out and all  No idea on the price for it though.

I did some google too, and yes mmx4 or some such number was what I was coming up with (some on eBay too) for a price in the 20's based on the name you provided in your first post


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

If the turntable has been sitting around that long I would change the cartridge and needle. Have you tried some high end audio stores?
There are a couple here in Ottawa that I know could supply a new cartridge and needle. If you are stillhaving problems let ma know and I will try to source one for you here in Ottawa.
To see if the turntable is belt driven or not pull the platter off. You will either see a belt connecting a motor to the platter, belt drive, or see a sproket configuration connecting the motor to the platter, direct drive.
Yes, it may cost you but you have one of the high end electronic systems for its day. And it will most likely still hold its own against anything built today.

Brian


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yah i'll second what bscott is saying. B&O is nice stuff, and you won't be able to replace with anything that sounds as sweet for less than the $200 you're looking at (and it really does make a difference). B&O may have used something proprietary, but if the headshell can be unscrewed, then it should be a universal fit to replace (you're still looking at $150 for a good cartridge and needle in any case).. it may sound like a lot, but with proper care, the needle will be good for years of listening, and will furthermore be gentle with your vinyl... and you wont' believe how good they sound (yes, noticably better than CD).


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Phonographs are easy to source! There's lots on Ebay at quite reasonable prices. 

The best deals however are at Value Village, the thrift store! Believe it or not, I've bought a belt driven Sony that sold for $400+ back in the early 80's for $10. Lots of regular motor drive models for less than that.

There's a couple of things to watch out for. First off, do some homework so you know what's a good unit and what was just a "cheapo". Also, inventory in a thrift store is always changing. If you don't find something right away then stop by every week or so. I doubt if it would be more than a couple of weeks before you find something.

Pay attention to the condition of the needle. Most needles were made of a very hard material and should have lots of life left. The worry here is physical damage. Often mothers let their kids run wild through these stores and they seem to zero in on record players, happily smashing them while their mothers look on with beaming smiles!

Many players from the late 70's and early 80's used a similar mount for the cartridge that just screwed on to the tone arm. Once you learn to recognize it you can often buy a unit just for the spare cartridge and throw the rest away. So the next time you find a beautiful player that has a bum cartridge you're all set.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Received an answer from tech support, I'll give one of those stores a call and see if they have, or can get my part(s).

Before I call and look like an idiot, I get the impression that the needle and cartridge are two separate entities. It would appear that I require both since at the end of the arm is an empty space where a four way connector would go.


So is this MMC 4 a needle, a cartridge, or both?




> Dear Mr. happydude
> 
> We are pleased to see that you are the owner of Beogram RX 2. You can use the MMC 4 needle which you can purchase through any authorized dealer. To locate your nearest dealer, please follow this link: http://www.bang-olufsen.com/page.asp?id=4
> 
> ...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Thatr;s right - you need both needle and cartridge. Typically the cartridge would be mounted on a connector with the pins that connect to the arm. The needle is mounted on the cartridge.
When you get the cartridge look to see if it is mounted on a connector that has those 4 connecting pins. If not you will need the mounting connector. These connectors also typically would be rectangular - maybe 1/2 to 5/8 inches wide by 1 to 1 1/2 long. The cartridage would be mounted, by screws, to the underside of this mount and then it would be connected to the arm.
Another thing about turntables, cartridges and needles is that they need to be properly balanced in order for you to get the best sound but also not ruin your vinyl.
It needs to be balanced not only from the pivot point of the arm, where the arm connects to the turntable but also on the forward motion tension. The proper balance in this forward motion tension ensure that the needle sits in the bottom of the groove in the record and not more to one side or the other, which not only gives you an out of balance sound but can wear down one side of the sound groove permanently wrecking the rocrds.
Yeah - this is a lot of stuff BUT when properly set up, well worth the cost to get a technician to set it up properly, you will be well rewarded with the sound.

Brian


----------

